# Got SF Visa.. Whats next...??



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have got my Silver Fern Visa ... Happeeeeeeeeeeeee...!!!


Now I have a lot of things in my plate.. 

Can anyone help me out here to what are the things I need to take care of..?

*For Example, *Settling Credit cards in India and taking International DL..


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi VJ_KIWI

Could you please explain the process of Silver Fern visa. I am aware of only Skilled Migrant Visa.
How to apply for Silver fern, do we need a job offer to apply for this.


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Cheema.. The below link should be helpful for you..!! Adding to this, Please create/refer separate thread for your queries because yo have so many answers in this forum... Thanks

Silver Fern Job Search online: questions and answers


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi Cheema.. The below link should be helpful for you..!! Adding to this, Please create/refer separate thread for your queries because yo have so many answers in this forum... Thanks
> 
> Silver Fern Job Search online: questions and answers


Hey VJ when did you apply for it,
now it is showing as no further application will be received.
Lucky you.


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheema said:


> Hey VJ when did you apply for it,
> now it is showing as no further application will be received.
> Lucky you.


Thanks. I applied on Apr 29th.. Within very short time all the 300 places were out.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SF Visa places are snapped up within minutes every year. Only available online and every year Immigration's internet server crashes due to the amount of people trying to snap up one of these visas.
Next quota opens the end of April 2014.


----------

